# Online application



## Thom786 (24 May 2013)

Hi,

I just finish my online application and I'm about to send the documents they are asking by the mail. But before sending them I would like to know if I need to put a reference number or something like that so they can know from who the documents come from? Or with the information on the documents they are able to find my application.

Thanks.


----------



## jordandixon3 (24 May 2013)

No you don't need a reference number or anything, they can pull up your application with the info you send them. I just put Attention eRecruiting on the envelope and there was no problems with finding my application. Mine is at my local recruiting center now.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (24 May 2013)

Thom786 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I just finish my online application and I'm about to send the documents they are asking by the mail. But before sending them I would like to know if I need to put a reference number or something like that so they can know from who the documents come from? Or with the information on the documents they are able to find my application.
> 
> Thanks.



The online/general application process has somewhat changed since I applied based on specific comments and questions I've come across from more recent applicants. But when I submitted my supporting documentation I didn't need any sort of reference number, didn't need to include hard-copy of my application or anything like that in order for them to locate my file. They had my name/contact info, which was sufficient.


----------



## DAA (24 May 2013)

To make things easier, I would suggest you include your "full name" and "date of birth" on the top right corner of your documents.  It speeds up the process of matching these up with your application.

Nothing worse than receiving academic transcripts and the name kinda sorta matches but the address doesn't because the person no longer lives there.


----------



## Thom786 (28 May 2013)

Thanks alot for the information. I did like DAA said and fax the documents on friday. I hope it won't take to long...


----------



## Cbbmtt (28 May 2013)

I sent my documents on March 27th and they got back to me in early May. 1 month and a bit isn't too bad.


----------



## Thom786 (28 May 2013)

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> I sent my documents on March 27th and they got back to me in early May. 1 month and a bit isn't too bad.



Yeah it's not too bad.

I went to my recruiting center and they said there was some delay up to 10 weeks... But they also said that can change and it can take only some weeks.


----------



## Cbbmtt (28 May 2013)

Thom786 said:
			
		

> Yeah it's not too bad.
> 
> I went to my recruiting center and they said there was some delay up to 10 weeks... But they also said that can change and it can take only some weeks.



I wish you luck!


----------



## BeyondTheNow (28 May 2013)

Thom786 said:
			
		

> Yeah it's not too bad.
> 
> I went to my recruiting center and they said there was some delay up to 10 weeks... But they also said that can change and it can take only some weeks.



Yes, you'll be happy to know that sometimes what the CFRCs are expecting in terms of processing times can be less than anticipated. I wouldn't count on it in all instances, but if it _does_ occur, it's definitely a nice surprise.


----------



## Thom786 (29 May 2013)

I got some more questions.

This is not the first time I apply. About a year ago I apply directly in my recruting center and some step done like the CFAT, my medical and my background check. But I closed my application because I have things to clarify in my life. Now that everything is good I reapply (online this time) like I said in my first post and fax the documents they asked the day after.

My main question is how long can it take to add my documents to my application? On the website there's no information about they received or not my documents...
Is it because I already have apply in the pass and they need to merge my files?
Or it take longer to add my documents if I send them by fax?


----------



## reganm (29 May 2013)

Thom786 said:
			
		

> I got some more questions.
> 
> This is not the first time I apply. About a year ago I apply directly in my recruting center and some step done like the CFAT, my medical and my background check. But I closed my application because I have things to clarify in my life. Now that everything is good I reapply (online this time) like I said in my first post and fax the documents they asked the day after.
> 
> ...



It actually shouldn't take too long. Sometimes it can take a little as a week, while other times it can take a few weeks to add your documents to your application. Keep in contact with them to know the actual status of your documentation...do not rely on the online system to tell you your document status.

As to your other inquiries, because your file was closed and the application system changed...you will still need to send in all your documents again. Mostly, due to the fact your information may have changed since the last time you applied. It has nothing to do with 'merging files' as you said. 

Send by fax, only if they stipulated you can. Sometimes, they may request "original" documentation only. Just make sure you know what they want. Again, staying in contact with them on a regular basis is good for you and good for them.

Best of luck.
M


----------



## DAA (29 May 2013)

It all depends.  They will match your documents up with your application, that is the easy part.  But they will most likely have to contact your local CFRC to have your file sent to North Bay but then again, they may very well just send your documents and application directly to your CFRC for continued processing.


----------



## Thom786 (31 May 2013)

Hey,

First, thank you everyone for your answers!!!

Second, it's my last question. This morning, I went on the website to check my online application and the access was denied.



> Your access to the Canadian Armed Forces Recruiting Online Employment Application has been disabled.



Does that mean my application is at my recruting center or on it's way?

Thanks.


----------



## mariomike (31 May 2013)

"Your access to the Canadian Armed Forces Recruiting Online Employment Application has been disabled."



			
				Thom786 said:
			
		

> Does that mean my application is at my recruting center or on it's way?



Whats this mean ?
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/105159.0


----------



## Thom786 (31 May 2013)

Thanks alot.

I did some research but didn't find this one.


----------



## Cbbmtt (31 May 2013)

Ever since they received my application, this has also said online account disabled.


----------

